# Cracked hosel - rsi2



## Grieve14 (Sep 12, 2015)

I ordered some rsi 2 irons that arrived on friday, i need the lie adjusting 2 degrees upright and had it booked in for next week. Wanting to use them this weekend i thought that whilst in a golf shop today i thought i would ask if they do lie adjustments - they did. 

I had them do it but after checking them 3 of the 6 had cracks in the hosel. One had lots of cracks and the other 2 had 1 or 2 cracks. The other 3 clubs were fine.

The shop said they thought it was just a surface crack to the chrome coating and that it isnt an issue but im not so sure. They said they would ring TM on monday and ask if they had this issue before. The shop did say they would return them to TM for me so they could test it and check it etc.

Just wanted to see if anyone had seen this before and if it is more than just a surface crack on the chrome coating..


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 12, 2015)

Not sure if its the steel TM use or someone's been clumsy but the RSi's have a bit of a reputation developing for the face cracking. The suggestion being bandied around is the slots are to blame. Obviously that's different from what you've experienced, but if your pro is experienced there's no way he'd normally hand back irons like that... maybe it is the steel... just thinking.

Good luck


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2015)

Are these forged or cast..?
If they're cast, whilst it's not impossible, its always risky bending them.
Doesnt look good either way....


----------



## urbanracer (Sep 12, 2015)

Whilst not being able to tell from the pictures it could just be the chrome coating, This would happen to any item you bend that has a chrome coating with little effect to the metal underneath.

But as already mentioned depends on the properties of the metal that is under the coating and without those facts plus removing the coating & radar scan of the metal nobody on here will be able to tell you if they are ok! 

If i had to put money on it i would guess this is superficial damage to the chrome coating as i can't imagine the material not having some elastic property's that can take a slight adjustment that has been made without damage. 

On a side note the least i would want from whoever did this or TM is the irons re coated and i confirmation that they are still the same strength as they were originally.


----------



## Grieve14 (Sep 12, 2015)

They are cast. 

I had a hit with them and they seem fine, felt just as good as the other set i tried.

I think the best bet is to get them back to TM for them to check out. I dont really want to as ive been waiting for these a while and it means another 2 weeks without them - then winter will be here!!

I will probably wait until monday to make the decision when i or the shop can ring TM and see whats what.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Are these forged or cast..?
If they're cast, whilst it's not impossible, its always risky bending them.
Doesnt look good either way....
		
Click to expand...

A right pigs ear; 3 - 7 are cast from 450 stainless, 8 - PW cast from 431 stainless with a 1025 forged insert, AW & SW full 1025 forged.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 12, 2015)

Grieve14 said:



			They are cast. 

I had a hit with them and they seem fine, felt just as good as the other set i tried.

I think the best bet is to get them back to TM for them to check out. I dont really want to as ive been waiting for these a while and it means another 2 weeks without them - then winter will be here!!

I will probably wait until monday to make the decision when i or the shop can ring TM and see whats what.
		
Click to expand...


Why didnt you get them supplier with adjustment made by TM 2 degrees is quite a lot for a cast iron to be bent.


----------



## Grieve14 (Sep 12, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Why didnt you get them supplier with adjustment made by TM 2 degrees is quite a lot for a cast iron to be bent.
		
Click to expand...

I went to a couple of shops who tried to place the order with TM but TM said they had sold out of custom heads and so I was told to order standard lie and have them bent.

online I can see TM recommend not bending more than 2 degrees any direction. Where I has them bent being an authorised TM dealer, will it void the warranty?


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 13, 2015)

Tm don't make custom heads for them, so if you buy with a custom fit then the clubs are bent in the factory before being sent out, the heads themselves are no different if you wanted standard, or custom lie. So the message you received sounds a little far fetched.

At a guess I would say it's simply poor bending, as it would incredibly unlucky for you to have received so many clubs that had an issue.


----------



## Grieve14 (Sep 20, 2015)

If anyone is interested in the outcome..

directgolf phoned thier TM account manager and asked abut the cracks, the account manager told them that he was very concerned about the integrity of the clubs and wouldn't use them, and also that the warranty was now void..

Directgolf then rang me and told me "we have spoken to taylormade and they have told us there is no issue with the clubs, it is just the chrome coating and I am fine to use them, you still have your warranty anyway if you do have issues"

So directgolf completely bull******* to me in an attempt to cover their asses. How do I know TM told them something completely different? Because I rang TM myself after directgolf rang me and I spoke to the account manager they spoke to. I told him exactly what DG told me and he told me that he told them the opposite. He said leave it with him and he will get it sorted.

15 mins later DG phoned me apologising no end and said they were going to order a new set and TM would make the adjustments themselves. TM had told them they were going to sort it, even though I didn't purchase the clubs from them.

TM handled the issue perfectly and I am impressed and thankful for that. DG on the other hand have displayed appalling customer service and should be ashamed of themselves. It's disgraceful how I was completely, and knowingly, lied to. Needless to say I will never step foot in the DG Peterborough store again.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 20, 2015)

good that TM made it all good - always thought that as an outfit they seemed to get ways too much flak


----------



## Grieve14 (Sep 21, 2015)

TM dealt with it perfectly - the account manager Richard is a credit to their company.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 21, 2015)

Out and out lying to a customer... wow that's pretty low!


----------



## Grieve14 (Sep 21, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Out and out lying to a customer... wow that's pretty low!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. The annoying part is that that shop is 40 mins away from my home and I had to drive there and back to show them the damage they caused and then had to drive there and back to collect my replacements. Including the time spent in the store dealing with them I spent about 4 hours, drove over 100 miles and didn't get refunded for the alterations they made that damaged the clubs...


----------

